# [WiFi] Installation carte + dongle

## JeFr3

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous voir aujourd'hui pour deux problèmes.

Le premier concerne ma carte Intel WiFi 4965AGN (intégrer, ordinateur portable, où j'ai réussit l'install !) où iwconfig me sort :

```
bender ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid freebox

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
```

Bon donc ducoup je me dis qu'en attendant je vais sortir mon dongle D-Link DWL-G122 (C1)...

Mais alors lui pour l'installer..

J'ai "suivi" se tuto : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493867-highlight-dwlg122.html

Mais ducoup lui me sort des choses dans se genre :

```
bender ~ # emerge hotplug rt2x00

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "rt2x00".

(dependency required by "rt2x00")
```

Donc solution de recourt ultime pour le moment.. Rester câbler !

Mais pourriez-vous m'aider ?Parce que là je bloque...

Merki

----------

## JeFr3

Une petite UP.

Bonne journée à tous.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Déjà il faudrait que tu donnes un plus d'infos parce que là c'est pas évident avec çà   :Sad:   et se concertrer sur un problème à la fois 

A minima le détail du /etc/conf.d/net ; /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf et ce qui est pertinent vis-à-vis du wifi côté kernel i.e. CONFIG_IWL4965 / CONFIG_IWLAGN / CONFIG_RFKILL / ... (en dur ou en modules, si en modules sont ils chargés ? cf. lsmod)

btw, tu as suivi un tuto de 2007 (sic!) mieux vaut se baser sur la doc officielle en général : vérifier que tout y est bien conforme etc ensuite seulement on peut regarder les points qui posent problèmes i.e. quelques recherches sur le forums donne déjà pas mal d'infos et même si je ne dis pas que tu es dans ce cas : certains ont eu besoin d'un firmware en sus (net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode) c'est à garder en tête mais quand le reste est sûr  :Wink: 

ps:/ En général, on ne fait pas de "up" à 1 jour chez nous - même si on est plutôt réactif il faut laisser un brin de temps au gens cependant les réponses seront d'autant plus rapides et pertinentes que tes infos seront claires et complètes (aide au diagnostic toussa ...)

----------

## JeFr3

Salut à toi et désolé pour le UP trop tôt,

Alors voici, j'ai essayais de suivre le tuto pour configurer avec wpa_supplicant, le problème c'est que je m'embrouille dans les configurations.

J'ai créé le wpa_supplicant.conf que tu trouvera ci-dessous mais je pense que c'est au niveau du /conf.d/net qu'il manque des infos mais, faut-il configurer mon wlan0 comme avec mon eth0 ?

Merci

```
Symbol: RFKILL [=y]

  │ Prompt: RF switch subsystem support

  │   Defined at net/rfkill/Kconfig:4

  │   Depends on: NET [=y]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])

Symbol: IWLAGN [=m]

  │ Prompt: Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn) 

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:55

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && IWLWIFI [=m]    

  │   Location:  

  │     -> Device Drivers    

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y]) 

  │           -> Intel Wireless Wifi (IWLWIFI [=m])

Symbol: IWL4965 [=y]       

  │ Prompt: Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:81   

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && IWLAGN [=m]   

  │   Location:         

  │     -> Device Drivers       

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])    

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])     

  │           -> Intel Wireless Wifi (IWLWIFI [=m])

  │             -> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn) (IWLAGN [=m])
```

```
bender linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               9948147  30

iwlagn                120345  0

iwlcore               173046  1 iwlagn
```

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.220 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.254" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"
```

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="freebox"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=#########

        priority=5

}
```

----------

## boozo

Alors déjà pour mémoire ton /etc/conf.d/net doit contenir les définitions de toutes tes interfaces i.e. config_eth0 et ses composantes pour une config filaire et une section config_wlan0 pour ton wifi - si tu veux des exemples tu as un fichier /etc/conf.d/net.example assez détaillé - Et les sevices de boot net.eth0 et net.wlan0 qui chargent tes interfaces sont simplement des liens symboliques vers net.lo

Rem. Pour gérer automatiquement qui est up on utilise le plus souvent un programme tiers genre ifpugd ou wicd qui détecte les connexions et active l'une ou l'autre en fonction

Si tout est ok tu peux déjà vérifier dans les logs ce qu'il y a pour ton wifi en "grepant" ton dmesg sur iwlagn (on verra s'il y a i.e. un pb de firmware) et poster le résultat mais je pense que le drivers devrait être -Dwext non ? A vérifier -

Peut-on avoir le message exact au lancement du service : /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start ? Et par la même occasion la sortie de #iwconfig

ps/ Si jamais c'est un vrai copier/coller -> Edite ton post précédent et masque ta clé stp

----------

## JeFr3

Ho tu sait, avant que quelqu'un se pointe à 5m de chez moi il s'en sera passer du temps pour que quelqu'un se connect à mon WiFi !

Sinon, ducoup j'ai configuré le wlan0 comme l'eth0 (avec une IP différente) dans le conf.d/net, fait le lien pour init.d/net.wlan0, désactiver l'eth0 et lancer net.wlan0 et tout fonctionne niquel !

```
bender ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"freebox"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 36:C8:44:F5:05:A8   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:########

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=43/70  Signal level=-67 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Par contre, pourrait-tu m'aidé pour mon dongle WiFi ?

Car ma carte ne supporte pas l'injection de paquet...

Merci beaucoup pour le premier point en tout cas !

----------

## boozo

Bien ! content que ça marche   :Smile: 

Pour le dongle même topo -> le support est natif dans le noyau normalement ; tu devrais en premier lieu vérifier d'avoir bien activé ce qu'il faut pour les rt2x (tu peux faire un zgrep sur le /proc/config.gz si tu l'as activé ou rechercher sur CONFIG_RT2 i.e.)

----------

